# UK Hybrid Embryo Controversy



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/7407589.stm

Some comments.
Jason


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm... The Island of Dr. Morreau comes to mind.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

there was a time {still is in some religions} where birth control was against god and was looked at as way to controversial , good chance 20 yrs down the road this will be seen as the norm.
craig 
science marches on for better or for worse it marches on , who am i to judge what lines can or can not be crossed.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not religious in any way any more but this disgusts me on every level :x


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

GOD HELP US ALL


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Its a tough topic, but honestly much less than what was done to test much of what we use today.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

So, is this what people are afraid of??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uMeYFNpGI


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I really don't see anything wrong with it... I know something of which I speak, since I used to collaborate with a great animal (cow) cloning guy. Getting human eggs is tricky at best, involves substantial effort and more than a little bit of pain and risk, and just imagine the paperwork. Why not use animal eggs? Your DNA is what makes you a human, the cellular components of the egg are highly conserved within mammals. Obviously it needs to be tested and it isn't necessarily going to work, but if it does it is a great idea.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

There are parts of that I have issues with, such as the "saviour siblings" or taking out the ban on abortions past 24 weeks, and parts I dont, such as the "hybrid embryos." They already stated that these hybrids would not be placed in animals or in humans to come to full term if that were even possible. Like someone else said, it seems like a far stretch right now, but if the benefits turn out to be great, such as embryos for stem cells, it may be common place later.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im not sure if its cause im dumb, dense, terrible or if im just not surprised because of how terrible humans as a species are but i dont see whats bad about that....

i do slightly have a problem with the whole saviour sibling thing but at the same time i dont.


----------

